# DirecTV app and streamers?



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

Is there a DirecTV app (NOT DirecTV Stream) that is compatible with any of the major streamers - Roku, FireTV, Chromecast with Google TV, Tivo Stream 4K, Apple - or is it still limited to some phones and tablets?

Edit1: Looks like some have successfully sideloaded it on FireTV: https://techruth.com/how-to-install-directv-app-on-firestick/


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

kkl said:


> Is there a DirecTV app (NOT DirecTV Stream) that is compatible with any of the major streamers - Roku, FireTV, Chromecast with Google TV, Tivo Stream 4K, Apple - or is it still limited to some phones and tablets?
> 
> Edit1: Looks like some have successfully sideloaded it on FireTV: https://techruth.com/how-to-install-directv-app-on-firestick/


Minus back doors only phones and tablets


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

There are apps for third party devices but they typically aren't anything approaching the functionality of the C71 app (although expecting channel numbers from remotes with no number buttons is probably asking too much). The behavior of the UI under various circumstances (especially using fast forward and reverse) varies immensely.

Here's their current listing:
*
DIRECTV STREAM*
DIRECTV STREAM Device

*Amazon*
Amazon Fire TV (2nd generation or higher)
Amazon Fire TV Stick (2nd generation or higher)
Amazon Fire TV Edition Smart TV (2nd generation and higher)
Amazon Fire TV Cube

*Android*
Phones and tablets running version 5.0+ (OS 8+ recommended)

*Apple and iOS*
Apple TV (4th generation)
Apple TV 4K (5th generation)
Safari browser (version 13+ is recommended)
iPads, iPhones, and iPod Touch running version iOS 11+ (iOS 12+ recommended)

*Google*
Chrome browser (version 58+, 61 is recommended)
Chromecast Built-in TV (select models)
Chromecast (2nd generation and higher)

*Roku*
Roku Streaming Stick® (3500X, 3600X, 3800X) and Streaming Stick+ (3810X, 3811X)
Roku Express (3700X, 3900X, 3930X) and Express+ (3710X, 3910X, 3931X)
Roku Premiere (3920X, 4620X) and Premiere+ (3921X, 4630X)
Roku Ultra (4640X, 4660X, 4661X, 4670X) and Roku LT (2700X)
Roku 1 SE (2710X)
Roku 2 (2720X, 4210X)
Roku 3 (4200X, 4230X)
Roku 4 (4400X)
Non-4K Roku TV (5000X, 8000X)
4K Roku TV (6000X, 7000X, A000X, C000X, C000GB)
Roku Smart Soundbar (9100X)

*Samsung*
Samsung Smart TV
(2017, 2018, 2019, and 2020 models)


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

I believe the OP was asking about the actual DirecTV app, not the DirecTV Stream app&#8230;..ie to be able to watch DirecTV satellite on their TV, without needing a box. The apps are different from each other.



harsh said:


> There are apps for third party devices but they typically aren't anything approaching the functionality of the C71 app (although expecting channel numbers from remotes with no number buttons is probably asking too much). The behavior of the UI under various circumstances (especially using fast forward and reverse) varies immensely.
> 
> Here's their current listing:
> *
> ...


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

raott said:


> I believe the OP was asking about the actual DirecTV app, not the DirecTV Stream app&#8230;..ie to be able to watch DirecTV satellite on their TV, without needing a box. The apps are different from each other.


shh he knows all


----------



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

compnurd said:


> Minus back doors only phones and tablets


Thanks for the answer compnurd.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

raott said:


> I believe the OP was asking about the actual DirecTV app, not the DirecTV Stream app&#8230;..ie to be able to watch DirecTV satellite on their TV, without needing a box.


You're correct. My bad.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

depending on the OP'S setup and how tech savy they are. they can download the dtv app to ther'e phone and tablet. since some phones can cast it over to the t.v. depending on the set also... it's a pia for me


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

It’s generally much easier to use the channels streaming app on your streaming boxes and log in with your DIRECTV account.


----------

